# Assorted Bugs I



## orionmystery (Jan 26, 2014)

A katydid in threat pose, signalling me not to get any closer . Night find, Selangor, Malaysia. Probably Capnogryllacris fruhstorferi - ID credit: Tan Ming Kai. 



Katydid Threat Pose IMG_5879 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


mayfly



Mayfly IMG_4492 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Penthicodes sp.



Penthicodes sp. IMG_5690 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Jungle cockroaches are so cool . Catara rugosicollis. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Catara rugosicollis IMG_5658 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Tiger beetle. Therates sp. (ID credit: John Acorn, Harald Schillhammer. Possibly Therates dimidiatus ssp. wallacei Thomson, 1857 - Hideo Akiyama ). Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.



Tiger Beetle IMG_5619 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Tiger Beetle IMG_5621 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jan 26, 2014)

I dunno how you go outside where you live...


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 26, 2014)

Great shots !


----------



## bribrius (Jan 26, 2014)

what camera and lens were these taken with , if you don't mind me asking? I really like the shots


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated!

bribrius - all taken with a 40D, Tamron 60mm F2, canon 270ex flash, and DIY Diffuser: My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Feb 1, 2014)

I like that armored tank of jungle cockroach.


----------

